# Introducing my new walmart girl...oh the impulse buys



## brittany4444 (Apr 27, 2013)

So It was 2 am and I could not sleep. I decided to do some grocery shopping and I couldn't help but walk by the fish section. There was one female who was in maybe an inch of water with clamped fins and sad eyes. I can normally prevent myself from impulse fish buying...but it was 2 in the morning lol. Of course I just had to buy her and I named her Jillian.











She is very big, much bigger than any female I have seen being sold in stores. Her body is a little bigger than my full grown DT males. She has black spots like a dalmation. I have been wondering if she could be a plakat maybe? She was labeld as VT but im still not sure. She also has much longer ventrals than I have ever seen on a female.
















I tested the water of the cup she came in and the ammonia was at 8 PPM!! I could not belive it! It actually may have been higher than 8 (if that is even possible) The color in the test tube was a navy blue almost black. I can't belive she is compleatly fine, not even a trace of fin rot. I can't belive the employee's there think its perfectly ok for them to have just an inch of water to swim in. I am glad I got Jillian out of that cup.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

What a pretty girl! Congrats on your new fishie.
How did you name her? I always liked that name.


----------



## brittany4444 (Apr 27, 2013)

I do a lot of Jillian Michaels workouts lol. This fish seemed to have that "lets do this!" attitude lol.


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL, the reason behind the name gave me a good giggle this morning! Your little girl is adorable, glad she found a good home!


----------



## RockyTheBetta26 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hahaha great name!!! I've done a few of those workouts myself...I'd love to meet this fish...LOL she's a cutie by the way!!!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Shes so cute!


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

she is really cute


----------



## brittany4444 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't see the middle two pictures but there's a chance that it is a male PK. Can you take a flashlight or some light and put it behind her and see if there is just a stomach which is kind of circular or if there is the circular object and then a long triangular shape which are the ovaries.

I love the coloration though!!!


----------



## brittany4444 (Apr 27, 2013)

She definitly has an ovipositor and no visible "beard" when she flares but Im going to take some pics with flash to see what you think.


----------



## brittany4444 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here are the pics


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow she sure is beautiful! I like how her fins are iridescent blue in the picture


----------



## KTBetta (May 22, 2013)

Wow, her spots are so cool! I'm glad you said how to find the ovaries, Lilnaugrim...I didn't know about that!


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

What a pretty little one, good for you for rescuing her!  Her beautiful name matches her perfectly


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm, I think I see ovaries but I'm not positive. I'd have to see a picture with the light behind her, not in front of her to be certain 

The only reasons I'm on the fence about the gender is because she does have long ventrals and she has a very pointed anal as well. Also the body looks more streamline of a male rather than a female, but some plakat females can look very much like males


----------



## brittany4444 (Apr 27, 2013)

So she is definitly a plakat then? It is impossible to get a good look at her from behind! Everytime I come near the tank she dances for food lol. I will keep trying to get a pic though. Do some males not have beards when they flare?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Jillian is the cutest thing ever! So jelly of you!


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Lucky you to have found such a beautiful little lady. Love her name, too!


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

Your walmart is open at 2am! very pretty girl, glad she is well taken care of now, pretty unique color.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaring means that the beard comes out and all the fins flare out to make them look bigger, if they just spread their fins then it's not a full flare. And I didn't mean like get behind her, I mean put a light behind the tank so that it's shining at you. Try not to burn your eyes or anything lol and then take a picture of her in front when the light is shining through her so you can see the innards.

And males and females both have beards, females are usually a bit smaller although not true in all cases.


----------



## brittany4444 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ha Ha Sorry lol. I think I have the perfect pic now!
Ovaries?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm you know it's rather puzzling! I think there are ovaries there but I can't quite see, I know it's difficult to get pictures of them just right though. I'll give you some pictures to see if they will help too.

Here's 3 pictures of my females, first is Pineapple and the second I've outlined her ovaries so you can see them in the first picture and then spot them in the last one as well. The last one you can best see the ovipositer and ovaries on Emma, the white one at the top left and then Pineapple is in the middle there.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

hmmmm I didn't know about how to spot the ovaries, I have a "girl" fish I am on the fence about I will have to take a look at her


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

She's adorable! I love her spots!! Spots and stripes on bettas get me every time lol.


----------

